# LAMB feed



## reneerising (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I am at the very beginner stages of have a few livestock as pets. I have 2 bunnies, 2 goat kids (maybe 3 to 4 months old) and 1 lamb (maybe 2 months old) I just got by chance.  I have 3 separate stalls in the stable area.  I had put the very calm newbie lamb with the goats so as not to be alone but the larger goat began butting at the lamb so my lamb has been removed. She is also slightly dirty (very small grains of dirt, twigs in her black curly hair) so a bath on the next warm day may be in order. Got them all at a Farmers Market, different owners. I will go to breeder hereafter.

I went to Tractor Supply and saw a Goat & Sheep Medicine Feed and Goat and Sheep salt block but saw no lamb feed. Did not purchase. 

I have some grass-orchard hay that I gave her. Can she eat a little of the goat grain (Southern States Goat and Kid Feed)? I have read about copper not good for sheep. I also let her eat outdoor grass.

What can my new lamb eat that is non-pasture? What grain feed and minerals and which brands will give her what she needs? How much grain would you give?

I work several hours and she will be in the stable until I am home and then she will be let out to pasture under supervision like the kid goats, she is small. I plan to get her 1-2 lamb friends once I can get what she needs.

What is the better hay types she needs?

**Also, let me mention this, one of her legs (only there) looks like a very small amount of hair loss. How do I treat or clean? She is separate from the goat kids.

I welcome all suggestions on her feed, bathing, treating her leg.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2018)

I give my sheep All Stock from TSC. I would not give your lamb goat feed. Welcome to the forum. I love my sheep and I believe you will find that sheep make fine pets and will mow the yard for you too! And your flowers.....LOL

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-all-stock-sweet-12-animal-feed-50-lb?rfk=1


----------



## reneerising (Jun 3, 2018)

I will get the All Stock today.  No goat feed. No problem.  Do you give your sheep any hay? If so, what type?  I liked carrying around my lamb baby at the Farmers Market, after purchase. She is so cute. I don't know her breed. I asked but the response was they did not know because they were selling for a neighbor.  She is black with white splotches. Tight curly hair. I will take a pic today and see about posting it so you or maybe someone else may recognize what breed she is.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2018)

Give her a good grass hay, free choice.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 3, 2018)

You can buy granulated sheep minerals (that can be used for goats and sheep), but will need to copper bolus the goats to make sure they get whats needed. From what I understand, sheep actually do need a little copper, just nowhere near as much as goats need. 

Looks like you joined 4 years ago and just now started posting!  Welcome! And very nice to have you join in (finally ) !


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome....you'll get to love your lamb (and some of the folks on this site!).

With regards to feed, go for food that is specific to lambs/sheep. Sheep will eat all sorts of things, though, and good grass/hay/silage is the basis. Sheep do need to be vaccinated/wormed/fluked (some areas), too.

How did you manage to stay quiet for so long?


----------



## reneerising (Jun 7, 2018)

Good evening ALL,
I joined some time ago because it had been my desire to have a few farm animals.  Just got them. 2 goats one week and the baby sheep the next week. However, I am soo sorry to report that my baby sheep died within 1 1/2 days. 

I purchased her from a flea market.  I was sooo happy to make the purchase.  She may have been like 2 months, said they were selling for a neighbor. I asked what did she eat and they showed my a small glad bag that had like mixed grain, looked almost like it was hand made.  I spoke to a few sheep/lamb owners and they asked had she been weaned properly.  I did not know.  They said she may have been weaned away too soon and not properly weaned from milk to grain. One said she may have been sick when they brought her there.

I told a co-worker today, not knowing her farm animal background, but the first thing she said was about the weaning. She lives in the city but she lived on a farm growing up.  I didn't know. She gave some pointers.

I decided that in the future, I will buy from a breeder, to ensure that can answer the questions about the next lambs history - breed, vaccines, what type food is it getting, etc.

I really like my little lamb.  I am floored. 

Thanks for all the advice.  I will know for my next lamb baby.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2018)

I am sorry about your lamb. It is sad that people will take a baby and sell it like that. You got taken advantage of by unscrupulous sellers. Many of us here have learned tough lessons by loss. It hurts. Big hugs to you. I am really sorry that your first lamb was a lesson in what not to do when making a purchase. Buying a lamb should be a happy occasion, it should be healthy and live and let you care for it. We know that you just didn't know any better, sadly, now you do. What a kick in the gut.

Your next purchase will be made under the right circumstances, and you will know better. I truly hope that you find the lamb you want and it makes you a good pet.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 7, 2018)

So sorry you lost your lamb. A rough start to sheep ownership, but don't give up. Learn what you can from what happened and try again!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 8, 2018)

SO sorry to hear this, and it almost certainly is not down to anything you did. Unscrupulous people sell animals which are ill/too young to leave mum/who have been ill-treated. 

You can and will enjoy sheep. Cade (bottle) lambs (those who are triplets/rejected by mum etc. come up regularly, and most are fit and fine (just cannot be or won't be managed by mum). Go to a sheep farmer who will have plenty......I had 12 this year and they are largely bigger than the lambs with mum.

My very best wishes for your next lamb.


----------

